# Anyone brew 1-Test Cypionate?



## Supertrap2 (Feb 1, 2014)

at 150-200 mg that isn't painful, I would be interested in a recipe. Thanks!


----------



## joshck (Feb 1, 2014)

Shit I would just like to know where to get it...
Im assuming  2%ba and 20% bb would work


----------



## Supertrap2 (Feb 2, 2014)

joshck said:


> Shit I would just like to know where to get it...
> Im assuming  2%ba and 20% bb would work



that's what I used and it feels like I was hit with a bat


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2014)

Too high a mg per ml..


----------



## solegenius (Feb 2, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Too high a mg per ml..



Yup. Gotta keep it at around 100mg/ml or else the pain sucks.


----------



## highdrum (Feb 16, 2014)

I had luck using a 50/50 EO/MCT carrier.  2% BA, 20% BB, 200mg/ml.  Pain free........raws came from a VERY reputable source, so I am pretty sure its legit.


----------



## joshck77 (Feb 17, 2014)

damn how is everyone finding 1 test cyp,,,,, i must be a loser ive been looking for months now.


----------

